
Additional Notes on “Drawing Dynamic Visualizations” (2013) - ryanmaclean
http://worrydream.com/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalkAddendum/
======
scribu
After using d3 to produce a slightly customised bar chart, this tool certainly
seems more pleasant to use.

Too bad it was never actually released (as far as I know).

~~~
sherbondy
Some related open source projects that were released, for those who are
curious:

[http://aprt.us](http://aprt.us) By Toby Schachman & co over at CDG

[http://tonysherbondy.github.io/datadrawer/](http://tonysherbondy.github.io/datadrawer/)
DataDrawer, by Tony Sherbondy & co, very much directly trying to implement the
tool that Bret originally demoed.

------
normanv
PaintCode ([https://www.paintcodeapp.com/](https://www.paintcodeapp.com/)) is
a drawing app that shares a few of the features of this tool. Particularly the
variables and expressions feature
([https://www.paintcodeapp.com/documentation/using-
variables](https://www.paintcodeapp.com/documentation/using-variables)).

------
analognoise
What book is that from 1929 that is mentioned?

